# Packet filtering custom development



## dclink (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I*'*m far from being a BSD expert so I'd like to know: among the three different packet filtering solutions for FreeBSD, is it possible to put some custom code in a modular way (shared library) so we can then make custom rules based on (for Netfilter/iptables it is possible at least)?

Thanks in advance.


----------

